# What headset do you use?



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

It's just a pretty random question :3
Well, I use this headset


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

I use the Senheiser HD 449. Reasonable price, good quality (though find it lacking for music production) and light slim design.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I use the Senheiser HD 449. Reasonable price, good quality (though find it lacking for music production) and light slim design.


From that what I have heard, Sennheiser makes good products....


----------



## Saiko (Nov 8, 2016)

I use NVX XPT-100's with an Antlion Modmic.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 8, 2016)

Logitech G35.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Logitech G35.


 dem knobs and buttons


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> dem knobs and buttons


They can be bound to ANY keystroke or command too, including the nob. The only time i make use of them us when i recline in my computer chair with the lights and monitor off. Otherwise, i have the same binds on my G11 keyboard.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 8, 2016)

Sennheiser HD-201. One of the classic headphones - ultra-affordable (you can get it for $20 nowadays, as far as I know), yet extremely durable and well-balanced, and better than some of mid-to-high range ones in terms of sound quality (volume and natural bass are a bit low compared to pricey ones though).






EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> From that what I have heard, Sennheiser makes good products....


From "the big 3" (Beats, Sennheiser, Sony), their products are arguably better and more respected. Beats are universally considered an overpriced "design statement" with overbuffed bass and little of actual quality, and Sony ones are decent, yet usually either too expensive, or a bit shoddy in build quality. Sennheiser headsets are the least expensive (not to say "cheap", it's just that the price isn't inflated by the brand, like with Beats), most well-rounded, and with strong emphasis on balance, without overpowered bass/tremble - the whole design philosophy behind them can be summed up as "You hear the music the way it was initially produced".


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

I used to use a Turtle Beach PX22, but after a couple of years the microphone went out on it.  I replaced that with the Logitech G430.  It is one of the worst headsets I have ever used!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

Well look at everyone with their fancy pants headphones! I have the Turtle Beach - Ear Force X12, not very comfortable.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well look at everyone with their fancy pants headphones! I have the Turtle Beach - Ear Force X12, not very comfortable.


Hey, don't knock the X12s.  I had a set of those for a few years.  They were one of the best headsets I have owned.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Hey, don't knock the X12s.  I had a set of those for a few years.  They were one of the best headsets I have owned.


Not if you have big ears. ;-;


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

QPAD's QH-90. Very durable, good sound, decent microphone.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 11, 2016)

Astro A40s, wired, surround sound.

I tried the A50 wireless headset, and was very disappointed with its volume limitations, and finicky connectivity.  Maybe Astro has improved that since release, but the A40s are pretty sweet.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

I use Turtle Beach Ear Force Z300 headphones, nice quality, haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

I've got these: Sennheiser HD518 alongside an Audioengine D1 DAC and headphone amp. Love the way it sounds.


----------



## Jaeger Ojanen (Nov 16, 2016)

Astro A50's for me. Expensive, but sound quality is really good.


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

Turtle Beach X01 Headset for my xbox one (with no life chat pad included) and also works for PC/Mobile chatting on Skype and similar apps. I had a battery operated Turtle Beach set for my 360 and that was quite a regrettable purchase. AAA batteries would just get eaten up faster than I could replace them and I will likely never resort to a wireless headset ever again.


----------



## Watersfall (Dec 7, 2016)

MT45 said:


> I've got these: Sennheiser HD518 alongside an Audioengine D1 DAC and headphone amp. Love the way it sounds.


I have those same headphones! But I only have mine plugged into an old audio reciever.


----------



## redfox7777 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have the Logitech G35 (virtual 7.1) and the wireless Playstation headset which is pretty good and I use it also for my pc.


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 2, 2017)

Kingston hyperx cloud core


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 21, 2017)

I wear audio technica m50x headphones with a shure sm58  for my mic. I don't use an audio interface because jack audio is already low latency.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 21, 2017)

audio technica ath-adg1 At the time it was the most expensive gaming headset and for whatever reason it did not come with a mute switch! WTF


----------

